# The ultimate suggestion



## seigex (Oct 28, 2007)

The one thing that would make alot of my TiVo viewing more pleasent would be a phone handset style option for the on screen keyboard. It is a PITA to select each letter one by one on the antiquated current OSK.

The method i'm talking about would be to show the numbers 1-0 in the form of a keypad. with ABC above 2 and DEF above 3 etc through to Z like on a phone. To type your email, ie. abc (at) a (dot) com [sorry this forum wont let me post an actual email addr], you would press 2 once for a, pause, 2 twice for b, pause 2 twice for c etc...

You can keep the old keyboard, just allow us to change it to the new form of keypad. Those of us who text message alot would be familiar and able to use this method.

The Nintendo WII does this on their systems giving the option for the standard OSK and then allowing you to switch to the keypad method.

EXAMPLE:

ABC DEF GHI
2 3 4

JKL MNO PQRS
5 6 7

TUV WXYZ 
8 9

@.-_
0

--seigex


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

A third option could be to set up a qwerty keyboard instead of what Tivo has currently.

[NG]Owner


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

That would be a viable alternative. The Ultimate solution, of course, is USB HID Class, or IR keyboard support.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

There is always TiVoweb.
This should be built-in to all TiVos.
You can use whatever keyboard you like


----------

